# rewards question



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

If I would be traveling from D.C. to Chicago via the Capitol Limited and immediately connect to the Texas Eagle to Houston all as one trip and wanted a bedroom, would this qualify as one two zone trip or two one zone trips? Trying to figure out how many points would be required. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 28, 2007)

That would require one Two-zone award of 30,000 points for a bedroom, 20,000 for a roomette.

Also note that you'll only be in the bedroom till Longview Texas, where you'll be put on a bus for the final leg to Houston.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, thanks so much. I am aware of the bus, since I have taken it several times before. Glad to know you can do it as one rather than breaking the trip apart. Much appreciated Alan.


----------

